# Air bubbles in vial and needle



## purplerain (Feb 13, 2011)

I have tiny air bubbles in my vial and before I started to inject after I tapped on the barrel of the syringe I noticed tiny airbubbles in the syringe. Is that cool?


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

you can push the air bubbles out of the syringe. Hold it up right and push. Be careful not to push out any oil.


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 13, 2011)

A little bit of air wont bother anything, if your concern is an air embolism it takes quite a bit and in a vein.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/761367-overview


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

From what i heard it takes around 3-5 cc of air.
I just mixed B12 with Test E/Deca

The B12 looked like a million tiny red air bubbles in the syringe.
Last time i ever do it.
But i am still here 20min later lol


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Feb 13, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> From what i heard it takes around 3-5 cc of air.
> I just mixed B12 with Test E/Deca
> 
> The B12 looked like a million tiny red air bubbles in the syringe.
> ...



Even 3 to 5 cc's is conservative. Even with direct IV's it's almost impossible to do. Just focus on sterile technique.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> From what i heard it takes around 3-5 cc of air.
> I just mixed B12 with Test E/Deca
> 
> The B12 looked like a million tiny red air bubbles in the syringe.
> ...


 
LOL, did you feel the pressure of the injection into the muscle?


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> From what i heard it takes around 3-5 cc of air.
> I just mixed B12 with Test E/Deca
> 
> The B12 looked like a million tiny red air bubbles in the syringe.
> ...



I did prop with b12 a few times....always made me nervous.
Looks too much like blood.....how will you know if there is blood?

Blood will SHOOT into the syringe if your in a vein...but still, IM not looking to take the chance.


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

purplerain said:


> I have tiny air bubbles in my vial and before I started to inject after I tapped on the barrel of the syringe I noticed tiny airbubbles in the syringe. Is that cool?




There was air in the vial when you got it.
No big deal.
Air in your syringe...no big deal unless its IV


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

You only really die if air gets into an IV as brundal says.



Mr.BIG said:


> LOL, did you feel the pressure of the injection into the muscle?



No.
Just felt like a normal shot.


brundel said:


> I did prop with b12 a few times....always made me nervous.
> Looks too much like blood.....how will you know if there is blood?
> 
> Blood will SHOOT into the syringe if your in a vein...but still, IM not looking to take the chance.



Looks fucking disgusting.
Don't worry i shook it before i did the shot.
That was it lying upside down while i figured out it was ok to inject


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 13, 2011)

it actually takes quite a bit of air and directly into a vein to cause death or complications.....i think many believe too much what we see in hollywood movies......on a side note i read here not to waste any oil....i actually bring out a few drops to lubricate the pin so it doesn't tear me up on the way in or out


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

I do that aswell Irish.
What 1 little drop to slide down the needle and lube it up.
Once i didn't felt horrible pulling it out.


----------



## Crank (Feb 13, 2011)

when my wife gave birth and had an iv ran i noticed a SHIT ton of air in the line.... i said 'HEY ALL THAT AIR IS PUSHING INTO HER!'

they looked at me like i was on crack. said to stop a heart it take about 10ccs. i said 'sux for the guy you found that out with' lmao. 

(they HATED me lol)


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL crank


----------



## purplerain (Feb 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> it actually takes quite a bit of air and directly into a vein to cause death or complications.....i think many believe too much what we see in hollywood movies......on a side note i read here not to waste any oil....i actually bring out a few drops to lubricate the pin so it doesn't tear me up on the way in or out



You know what I've noticed that when I let out a few drops of oil the pin does goes in easy


----------



## Crank (Feb 13, 2011)

i wipe it off from the needle.... in my experience it burns like a motherfuckah! well with tren ace it does! lol

so i got into the habit of wiping my needle lol


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

Crank said:


> i wipe it off from the needle.... in my experience it burns like a motherfuckah! well with tren ace it does! lol
> 
> so i got into the habit of wiping my needle lol


----------



## Crank (Feb 13, 2011)

the gear i used had a high ba content. so it burned if it was on the outside of the needle.... guess you had to boot this ugl shit i was lol. it burned unless i wiped the oil from the outside of the needle.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

Crank said:


> the gear i used had a high ba content. so it burned if it was on the outside of the needle.... guess you had to boot this ugl shit i was lol. it burned unless i wiped the oil from the outside of the needle.


 
^This!


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

What did you wipe the needle with...............


Im dying to know.


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

blazeftp said:


>



Lol....did you draw that


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Here...you guys are gonna need this...

Staph Infection (Staphylococcus Aureus) Symptoms, Causes, Picture and Treatment by MedicineNet.com


----------



## muscle37 (Feb 13, 2011)

A while back i had posted a post on this issue. the rationale was medically backed as I am a health care professional working in transplant. i wont get all in depth but to answer your question with 100% certainity...it is and you are fine. In fact when giving a IM injection in the medical field we put at least a 1/4 cc air pocket on top of the solution/suspension we are injecting to provide an air lock on top of the suspension once injected to prevent leakage and promote absorption. if this makes u ncomfortable (even though its medically backed and safe) google the z-track method of IM inj...although if you are already a large muscle boung guy this will be nearly impossible to do by yourself.


----------



## MDR (Feb 13, 2011)

purplerain said:


> I have tiny air bubbles in my vial and before I started to inject after I tapped on the barrel of the syringe I noticed tiny airbubbles in the syringe. Is that cool?



If you are concerned, tap the syringe until the bubbles raise to the tip and push the air out of the needle before injecting.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually love that last part when you know you're done cause you can hear the air go out of the syringe.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 13, 2011)

Crank said:


> i wipe it off from the needle.... in my experience it burns like a motherfuckah! well with tren ace it does! lol
> 
> so i got into the habit of wiping my needle lol




This will increase the chances of getting infection by about 1000%.  Im not telling you what to do but that pin shouldnt touch anything  from the time you uncap it till the time you stick it in your body.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 13, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> This will increase the chances of getting infection by about 1000%. Im not telling you what to do but that pin shouldnt touch anything from the time you uncap it till the time you stick it in your body.


 

x10

I never touch the needle with anything. I even limit it's exposure to air.

Crack the plastic on the package of the syringe and pin. Unscrew the pin from outside the package. Put on pin to draw with. Draw. Run it under some warm water and dispose of larger pin. Then insert back into the packaging and screw on the smaller pin. 


You guys shouldn't really have to ask these questions. Use your head.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i actually bring out a few drops to lubricate the pin so it doesn't tear me up on the way in or out



This. I do the same.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2011)

Tiny air bubbles mean nothing, don't worry about it.


----------



## Crank (Feb 14, 2011)

not if i use sterile pads lol. 

some use toilet paper..... gross

i have been juicing for years and will always wipe my needle. sorry if that makes it so u cant sleep at night but thats just how i do.

and 1000 percent? lol. you just plucked that out of the air. 

its no different than you holding a piece of tp on your pin hole wound after. 

i use sterile pad rather than bacteria covered TP.

they say not to store toothbrushes within 10 feet of a toilet because every flush makes tiny shit particles air born.... ecoli has been found on toothbrushes! how close is ur tp to the toilet????


so worry about that rather than me.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 14, 2011)

Crank said:


> not if i use sterile pads lol.
> 
> some use toilet paper..... gross
> 
> ...


 
LOL my friend, easy, it's all good, but I do the exact same thing you do, I use a alcohol swab to clean needle only if oil is on it, to clean my injection site before injection and after injection, if I bleed a little I use it to put pressure at the injection site for around a minute to stop the bleeding! I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## Crank (Feb 14, 2011)

my comments were to sloppy and work in pro. 

i use the alcohol pads when i run outa pads


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 14, 2011)

Crank said:


> not if i use sterile pads lol.
> 
> some use toilet paper..... gross
> 
> ...


 

Easy baby. I understand that's how you do things. And I wasn't directing my comment towards you at all when I said it's sad if you have to come here to figure this out. That was at someone else.

I don't see the point of even risking contamination of the pin by introducing any outside factors when the pin is already sterile. 

However I do know a lot of people do this. My friend helped me with glute shots when I first started and he was about to do the same thing before I stopped him. 

Different stroke for different folks.


----------



## MDR (Feb 14, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Tiny air bubbles mean nothing, don't worry about it.



^This


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 14, 2011)

Crank said:


> not if i use sterile pads lol.
> 
> some use toilet paper..... gross
> 
> ...



You may have mistaken my response as me caring what you do.  Yes I pulled the 1000 per. out of the air but it definately increases the chance of bacteria.  Glad you are infection free.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Crank (Feb 14, 2011)

i know it... those damn sterile pads are known for being so nasty. smh


----------

